# rescue doesn't need money



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

What a load of ...................
Where do people get off making their own little kingdom for rescueing?

People are so into power.
they have their little area to rule and rule they do.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sophie said:


> have you ever heard of a rescue that couldn't use an extra buck or so, well apparently orphan animals,mi. doesn't. that is who i am fostering big girl aka sadie from. i wrote a thread telling her story because i was so sad for this girl, i was then contacted by brinkley's mom to offer a donation in sadie's name, boy was i excited, i never knew something like that could happen by posting a story. i called the rescue lady and somehow she didn't appear as excited as i was, but i let it go. she knew from the start before sadie was pulled she had medical issues that needed to be addressed.i have had some difficulty with the rescue especially after i didn't get prior approval to take her into the vet after she had a seizure. the visit cost 18.00. (i paid because the vets office took it off the bill because she bitched) so i get this e-mail"i am sorry but we have to keep costs down in order to keep doing what we do, we knew it was gonna cost more to help her going in but there has to be a limit or we will risk not being able to help others. so far we put 225.00 in her without being spayed and tumor removal" then in another email she wrote, i get requests non stop, the only reason i even considered helping you and sadie was because you agreed to foster her......i felt it was worth my money to help this dog if she had a place to have some comfort. But don't kid yourself their of tons of dogs i could be helping. THIS IS THE GOOD PART" and don't kid yourself thinking any promise of funding or fundraisers matter all that much to us. I chose to help animals with the heart and i depend on my JOB and the good lord for the funding. i have never been let down." ok, so after this rescue is over, if anyone would like some help with fundraisers, i'm available, i made holiday earrings last year for orphan animals and had no problem selling them. won't happen this year for them. but if any rescue organizations want some, just let me know,(no charge to rescue for earrings)


You should see if this "Rescue" will release her to you...tell them you are want to adopt her. Then look for a GR rescue to help. Any rescue that is legit is ALWAYS in need of funding. ALWAYS. It sounds like they are not able to do what she needs and that's not fair to her. Poor dog. Thanks for taking her in and for dealing with a very ungrateful organization!


----------

